# WILL A DCC EQUIPPED LOCO OPERATE ON A DC LAYOUT?



## Jima (Oct 28, 2018)

Will a loco with a Digitrax sound encoder operate on a DC layout? I know the sound wont work but will the loco move?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Many current DCC models will operate on a DC layout.
You'll do no harm testing yours. It will or will not work.

Don


----------



## Jima (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks. Want to go to DCC so I can add sound to my locos. But which comes first the DCC system or the Encoder. Was thinking of adding the decoder first. The decoder I was considering is the Digitrax SDH166D. Would this one work on just DC?

Jim


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Jima said:


> ... I know the sound wont work but will the loco move?
> 
> Thanks
> Jim


If the sound won't work, it's either a defective sound decoder, or, it isn't a sound decoder but is a non-sound motive decoder. 

Even in DC, a serviceable sound decoder will first make the sounds, by design, and then begin to move as you dial in more voltage.

If the decoder has been previously owned and programmed by someone other than yourself, it may have CV 29 programmed to preclude sensitivity to DC current. The decoder will only respond when it detects DCC signal. If that is the case, you will have to reset the decoder to factory defaults, or reset CV 29 to the correct value for DC sensitivity, and for the lighting and directionality you want. For addresses higher than 127 in most decoders, not all, you want a value of "38". That will keep the lights functioning normally, maintain direction for most hood-to-forward orientations, and restore the decoder to 'dual' status, meaning it will detect and operate with whatever type of power you present it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you are going to DCC, get the system and a decoder
or two at the same time. You can then test your
decoder installation.

The most popular DCC systems are the NCE, Digitrax,
MRC and Bachmann. You won't go wrong with any
one of them but the Bachmann lacks the ability to
fine tune decoders. All work with decoders of
any make per NMRA standards.

But also be aware that while some DC locos will run
on a DCC track you must be careful. If left standing
it can burn out the motor since that is designed for
DC and the DCC track has a modified AC voltage.

Don


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

There are quite a few used Digitrax systems on ebay for quite a bit less than retail. You can download the operator manual from Digitrax. Not a whole lot can go bad on them so any system that you buy should be good.
I would recommend the Digitrax DCS100 command station and a DT500D throttle with a UR92 receiver. You would only need a few feet of loconet cable to link the UR92 to the command station so you would have the radio link for mobile operation.
Any brand decoder will work with the DCS100.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

This is definitely a case where you want to jump in with both feet. As Don recommended, but your DCC system and a couple of decoders. That won't break the bank. Unless you have a large locomotive fleet to convert, this process will go pretty quickly.

If you DO have a large locomotive fleet and can't afford to do it all at once, consider wiring your layout through a DPDT switch, so that you can select EITHER your DC power pack or your DCC command station as the input to the track bus. You can only operate one power supply type at a time, but you would be able to choose which is in use.


----------



## Jima (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks for all the advice. I am just starting a new layout after having been out of the hobby for almost 20 years. Ready to start gluing ties down in the next week or so. I have quite a few IHC steamers but I am starting with just a corner of my plan and want to just convert one locomotive to start with. 

Did you guys say the decoder would make sound even on DC? BTW it would be a new decoder as I would have to convert the engine.

Jim


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Jima said:


> ...Did you guys say the decoder would make sound even on DC? ...Jim


Yes, that is what I said in my reply to you higher. All decoders, whether or not they have sound capability, are called 'dual mode' because they will operate on DC or DCC. In DC, you need about 3-5 volts applied to the rails before the decoder will kick in and begin to make sounds and to operate the lights. Then, as you turn the knob to increase voltage, it will begin to move as well.

Note!! Not all decoders are capable of making sounds. Make sure, if that is what you want, that you specify DCC/sound when you place your order. If you only want DCC motor and light control, then specify as much when you make your selection.


----------



## Jima (Oct 28, 2018)

mesenteria said:


> Yes, that is what I said in my reply to you higher. All decoders, whether or not they have sound capability, are called 'dual mode' because they will operate on DC or DCC. In DC, you need about 3-5 volts applied to the rails before the decoder will kick in and begin to make sounds and to operate the lights. Then, as you turn the knob to increase voltage, it will begin to move as well.
> 
> Note!! Not all decoders are capable of making sounds. Make sure, if that is what you want, that you specify DCC/sound when you place your order. If you only want DCC motor and light control, then specify as much when you make your selection.


Thanks a lot for the info. I am wanting to install a sound decoder in a DC model. Specifically I want to add a Digitrax SDH166D to an IHC Consolidation. Is this decoder Dual Mode?

Jim


----------



## rickbz28 (Jan 10, 2016)

Jima said:


> Thanks a lot for the info. I am wanting to install a sound decoder in a DC model. Specifically I want to add a Digitrax SDH166D to an IHC Consolidation. Is this decoder Dual Mode?
> 
> Jim


According to the Digitrax website that decoder will operate on dc. It will take approximately 7 volts to start and there will be no start up sounds.


----------



## Jima (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks

Jim


----------

